# BUG REPORT: Discrete power codes



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

While not mentioned in Mark's official L145 update list I can report that discrete power codes are now partially enabled for the 921. The power on code now works, however, the power off code does not. I'm now simulating a discrete power off code by sending a discrete power on code followed by a power toggle in my macros but would really appreciate Dish adding the support for a true discrete power off code in the next software update.

BTW-for those of you with a 721 the support for discrete power codes on this model is also fouled up. On the 721 the discrete power off code works properly but the discrete power on code works as a power toggle. It's strange how two models which supposedly share a great deal of code can deal differently with the same issue with each not working entirely correctly. Dish-please fix the 721 as well while you're addressing this issue on the 921.

Bob

SW L145HECD-N
Boot 120B
Flash F051

DISH 500, Dish 300 & SW64 (119,110 & 148)


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Bob
Do you have the code in a format that can be posted? How did you get the code?
Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Discrete on codes for Philips Pronto remotes are posted at www.remotecentral.com - I posted them over there a year or so ago, and are located in their Pronto files section.


----------

